
In pursuit of self-actualization - MaxWendkos
http://maxwendkos.com/post/25600505623/in-pursuit-of-self-actualization
======
CoolGuySteve
Citation needed on the relevance of Maslow's hierarchy to anything, let alone
his claim in the first paragraph that even though it's irrelevant, it's still
relevant.

Seriously, that's the most I coud make out of this: "In actuality, we strive
to fulfill all of these categories simultaneously (as opposed to
progressively). However, the simple distribution of these needs into
categories still gives us something to work with."

The rest of the article is bragging about how the guy was awesome at leading
his frat. Good for him.

But this article is terrible.

~~~
MaxWendkos
Steve, thanks for the feedback. I appreciate you taking the time to read the
post, but am sorry that you felt it was terrible. Hopefully I can help to ease
some of your concerns.

Although Maslow's assertion that humans progressively strive to fulfill needs
was not relevant to the point I was making, that's just one part of Maslow's
hierarchy of needs. His classification of the needs into categories was still
very relevant, as it served as the backbone of my argument re: how need
fulfillment in the startup community differs from mainstream need fulfillment.

As for the perceived bragging, I did not intend it to be so and am sorry that
I came across that way to you. My goal here was to briefly tie in the
experiences from my life that had triggered my awareness of my own potential
so that readers would be able to identify experiences in their own lives that
had played a similar role. If you have any suggestions for how I could have
conveyed my experiences without coming across as "bragging," I would be happy
to hear them and to take them into future consideration.

------
ar4s
Relevant: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucQ3lc4lkhY>

~~~
MaxWendkos
Definitely. Good find. Thanks for sharing.

------
kaonashi
I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.

~~~
MaxWendkos
Don't worry about it. It's on the house.

